# Another Kidney Renal Failure Diet *not so good story either*



## Hank3

Just read the thread from a couple weeks past. I was thinking about just posting in that thread but didn't want to disrespect the OP of the thread and hijack it.

My 16-year-old cat, Murphy, has been on thyroid medicine (Methimizole) for the past year now. Just when we get his dosage right through months and months of testing, I bring him in yesterday for an exam as he was showing symptoms of Kidney Renal Failiure. The Vet confirmed it with blood tests and the levels are off the charts in a bad way. Since he's been back from the vet, all he has been doing is sleeping. His rear legs are so weak and he won't eat the KB Diet that the Vet prescribed. I'm also to give him some milky white liquid twice a day for two weeks in addition to the Methimizole. The new food is supposed to help his kidney. The Vet bills are getting to the point where I'm starting to struggle financially a bit, but obviously that hasn't been a deterrant to getting Murphy better - just one of those things that's in the back of my mind. 

So it's been 24 hours now and he has eaten maybe a few pellets of the dried food version of the KB food and none of the canned stuff. He's barely even drank any water - if any - where before he was drinking a ton due to the kidney failure. I'm at a lost here on what to do. The Vet said that in two weeks when I bring him in for the blood test that we would see how he's doing and that I may have to make the call. I'm wondering if I should just make the call sooner before even doing the test. Murphy just seems so miserable. I want to make the right call without jumping to conclusions


----------



## Cat Daddy

Well, I woundn't had minded if you hijacked the thread to help your cat. Has he been put on the IV fluids yet? 

I felt like you are probally now, but after she had suffered from the hyperthyroid, and knowing the kidney failure symptoms better, after 2 days of a 5 day IV treatment, I felt it time for her to pass, while she still was feeling well enough to enjoy some simple moments between her long still times. I didn't wait as long as the Vet recommended because I was sure she would never make a good recovery, and I sure didn't want to see that I was right and she was barely alive at the end of the week.

It was sad, because I could see the IV was giving her some recovery and she was better able to get around after the potassium tablets help her walking. Though, she was better, she would just be still inbetween feedings and trips to the bathroom, sitting in the crashing position, and If I let that go on till she couldn't even lift her head anymore, I'd really feel horrible about her suffering. 

It was a hard thing to have done, but I must admit the choice being easy to set in once I realized how much it had progressed and that it was just going to get worse as her kidneys would have even less function. I wish I had been prepared better and had another 2 weeks at least with her, but the night it dawned on me how bad it really was getting for her, I knew it best to say good-bye. I wish you the best of enlightenment for a decision and the best of time with him, as you will know him the best and have a tough call to make.


----------



## Hank3

Thanks for sharing, Cat Daddy.

The Vet actually just called me a little while ago to see how Murphy was taking to the new food. I told him that he maybe ate a few pellets of the dried over the course of the night. He let me know that the injection that was given to Murphy yesterday would make him not want to eat and that there were enough fluids to suffice him for two days (basically like a hangover for cats). I'm about to pick up some nausea medicine to give to Murphy (to be used for a few days) to accelerate his appetite. Hopefully it'll work and get some food in his system. His rear legs are barely able to function - it's sad but I'm a bit more optimistic about this medicine that will hopefully cure his appetite. This in addition to his Methimizole and the phoshporus milky liquid (only two weeks of this though). 

I'm hoping also that I'll be able to make the right decision at the right time if need be. I'll keep y'all posted...


----------



## doodlebug

Hank...I'm sorry to hear this about Murphy. However, it sounds to me like you still may be able to effect a better quality of life for him. I'd give it a couple more days before making any decisions and stay in close touch with the vet. Hope it works out.


----------



## Hank3

Well, I gave Murphy some of the nausea medicine and he hasn't had an urge to eat or drink anything. He'll lick a can of opened tuna if it's in front of him but he won't really get up to eat it. I know he's not supposed to eat anything else other than the prescribed diet but I'm just seeing if he'll entertain any other types of food to see if his appetite is back. He won't give this new stuff the time of day. I'll give him another dose of the nausea med. in a couple of hours and hopefully he'll get an appetite then for the KB food.


----------



## tabby1436

My senior cat showed the beginings of kidney failure, she was prescribed the k/d diet. I bought the canned food version because she needed the moisture, there are 2 kinds a pate texture with silver lid, and a more normal texture version with gold lid.

She'd lick the pate but never really ate any, like it was to solid? she ate a little of the gold lid version, i'd mix in a bit of bottled water so she'd lap it up. 

BUT she was used to canned Fancy Feast! My vet told me if she didnt like the k/d canned food that eatting anything is better than nothing. 

What I did was make a blend of 75% fancy feast and 25% k/d, she ate it not realizing i was "weaning" her off her fav food  next day feed her like 50/50 blend, then 25% fancy feast/75% k/d until it was 100% k/d.

Call your vet and see if you can wean her off the food she loves and on to the k/d rather than trying it cold turkey

one of the other things, when mine balked at the k/d, i offered her plate of fancy feast and she started to woof it down, my proof of she was hungry just didnt like the k/d.


----------



## Hank3

Well, I dropped Murphy off this morning to be put asleep after the Vet and I discussed his condition. He didn't eat anything last night; could barely walk; and was meowing really sadly. It has been incredibly hard to see him the way he was this week. It was just so hard to see his health deteriorate as quickly as it did. 

This, by far, has been the most difficult thing I've ever had to do. Now I have to move on and think of the wonderful memories he has given me over the last 16 years. He was my free spirit everyday and I feel so bad that he couldn't have been with me any longer. He slept by my side all last night. 

RIP Murphy. I miss you so much...










Moderators: Please feel free to move this to the Ranbow Bridge Forum as it's more appropriate for that now. Thank you.

Hank


----------



## doodlebug

Awww....Hank...I'm really sorry to hear this. I went through this a few weeks ago with Callie...it truly sucks. Murphy lived a good long life and was obviously loved very much. He couldn't ask for more.


----------



## Cat Daddy

So sorry you didn't get more time with him, hope you can remember all the joy you had together. Maybe you can start a new post in Rainbow Bridge, when you have had some time, and tell us all about Murphy. It took me several days before I wanted to talk about it.


----------



## Hank3

Will do, Cat Daddy - when I've had some time to grieve and etc. Thank you and doodlebug for your words of comfort. What a great site this is.


----------



## doodlebug

Hank...there's a sticky over on the Rainbow Bridge forum called "You Have Chosen Tears"...you'll be crying like a baby when you read it, but it really helped me...give it a read...


----------



## JazznMurphy

Hank,

So sorry to hear about Murphy.  We went through this with Tina back in October because of severely failing kidneys and a thyroid condition. It was by far, the hardest thing we have had to do in a very, very long time. Our hearts go out to you.


----------



## santarosacat

I'm so sorry about your cat  
My mother went through this last year, what helped her a lot...she adopted new kitten and named her with same name as previous cat. They don't look like, but surprisingly have the similar personality. I hope you feel better soon, your cat is in heaven now.


----------



## Hank3

Thank you all again for your words of comfort. It was really hard last night sleeping in bed without Murphy beside me. The entire room felt so empty without his food and water in there - but mostly his gentle purring/snoring


----------



## myfamilia

Well, I could barely make it through this thread without crying, before posting a reply. I'm so sorry and sad for you that this happened. 

I don't know what it's like to have to put a companion to sleep, due to failing health from chronic illness. But, I am getting a feel for it, as it is becomming a real part of what the future might soon turn out to be for me.

I read certain threads in search for help. In hope of learning something new someone tried, and it worked. Making sure I find others that have done/not done things like me, so I know it's not my fault. Desperate for relief, I try copying others who've learned to cope. 

I read threads...and cry

My search continues, my tears get bigger. But the fear is... a time coming when my pain has out weighed it.


----------



## Lisa 216

I'm so sorry, Hank  That's a shame about Murphy.

I'll move this to Rainbow Bridge for you.


----------



## jezza

aw, hank i feel so sorry for you, and like many others here know how you feel and have had to endure the same pain, murphy, was a beautiful cat, and as i was reading thro i despratly hoped he would pull thro  

rip murphy


----------



## Hank3

The days are slowly getting easier, however, there are just certain times during the day where it hits me so hard that my buddy is no longer there to meow and show me that unconditional love. Thank you for the continued comfort that all of you are offering. It means so much.

I'm going to write a "Thank you" card to the vet tomorrow for all of the years they have taken such great care of him. They were so understanding this past week.


----------



## Jeanie

Hank, my heart goes out to you. Murphy was a beautiful and much loved cat, and you will never forget him. I believe you will see him again. And in the meantime, hold on to the sweet memories. May God bless you and ease your pain.


----------



## jezza

Hank3 said:


> The days are slowly getting easier, however, there are just certain times during the day where it hits me so hard that my buddy is no longer there to meow and show me that unconditional love. Thank you for the continued comfort that all of you are offering. It means so much.
> 
> I'm going to write a "Thank you" card to the vet tomorrow for all of the years they have taken such great care of him. They were so understanding this past week.


aw i know what you mean, its been 4.5 months and i still cant stop thinking about mig, one day youl be reunited, it some way or other


----------



## Hank3

It's been a little over a month now since Murphy was put down. I thought I'd share a couple of entries I posted on my blog.

The One For Murphy (prelude)...

The One For Murphy

If you don't feel like reading, below is a link of a little montage I made for Murphy. It includes me (second person in the montage), my friend (first person), my brother (third person), and his wife (the only female in the montage). We're the ones that Murphy touched the lives of the most. I wanted to not only give a tribute to Murphy, but show a range of emotions that was true to how he affected all of us during his time here.

Murphy Montage <--- Please "Right Click Save As"


----------



## Jeanie

You write beautifully, Hank. You capture the feelings of those who have lost our special friends so well. Fortunately, it's obvious that Murphy is alive and well--in your heart.


----------



## Hank3

Just checking back in. Thank you for the kind words, Jeanie. I still find myself meowing out loud sometimes when I get home from work. Murphy would always be waiting at the door to greet me. It's kinda lame I know, but in some cosmic way, it makes me smile and think about the great memories.


----------



## Jeanie

Not lame at all. You can't turn off love. Whatever makes you feel close to Murphy is good...never lame. He was such a beautiful cat.


----------

